# It's Official! Libby Is Getting A Sister:)



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm so excited that I had to share our good news!:chili:

After many months of searching, we've found a little girl for us.

Right now her name is Ellie but we plan on changing it to *Effie.*

I think Libby and Effie sound nice together

She won't be ready to come for another 2 months. She's two months old right now and weighs a little over 1 pound. I can't wait to hold her in my arms.:aktion033:
Effie is from Sunnydales in Korea and here is her latest picture:wub: from Shinyoung.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow wee!!! Look at you!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! :chili:

This calls for a celebration!!!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!!! So you are the lucky one!!! I have been drooling over that puppy everyday since I first saw her picture!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Effie is VERY cute!!! We will all be looking forward to pictures when she arrives home! Jeanne


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats, Effie is gorgeous! I, too, have been drooling over that picture! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG she is GORGEOUS :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww what a face! She is darling :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Talk about puppy perfection!! She is soooo adorable! Congrats to you & Libby. 

I wish I would have known about Sunnydale & Shinemore when I was puppy searching for London!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all!

Now I want to know who got her sister Emily? :wub: That person worked as fast as I did. I was stalking and checking her site everyday LOL! I tried for a while to get Shinyoung to sell me Sensation but she's keeping him.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

congratulations!!! I've been admiring Ellie for a while (not for myself of course..our house is full already!)..but just because she's so gorgeous!! I'm so glad that we'll hopefully be able to see lots of photos of her!! She's such a doll!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's absolutely stunning! I can't wait for you to get her!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh... that fuzzy little face with the big black eyes is just to die for! :wub:

Congratulations! I know you're on needles and pins counting the days... hours... minutes! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, a perfect little beauty!! She is so pretty! I know you can hardly wait.:aktion033:


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

She is beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of her :wub:. I'm sure you'll enjoy her as much as I enjoy Miss MiLey.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Experience Magic
HOME


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow she is adorable. Puppy fever is something else. I have it bad.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations. Effie is adorable.:wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats!
She is one gorgeous pup! :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a beautiful face!! congratulations, bet you can't wait to get your hands on her. She's two months and only weighs a little over a pound, wow...that's tiny. But you know what they say, "Good things come in small packages." This is so exciting for you, I am dying to see her in your arms!



Purple-peep said:


> I'm so excited that I had to share our good news!:chili:
> 
> After many months of searching, we've found a little girl for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, she is too adorable!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

Congrats to you! I can't wait until you have her. What does Libby think about being an older sister? :innocent:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is so beautiful! How fortunate your family is to be adding that gorgeous girl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wowwwwwwww! 
Nothing more to be said!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW, Effie is beautiful!! Sunnydales sure has pretty pups. She looks a bit like Libby too - I'm sure they'll have tons of fun together.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I am jealous jealous jealous....I have puppy fever too...will you travel to Korea to get her?...oh can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congradulations!!! She is gorgeous.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all!

It's going to be so funny to see Libby with a puppy. I tried her out with some puppies at my vet and she was great with them. Hopefully, they'll get along ok. I felt we would be better with a puppy than an older dog.

I have to fly to NYC to pick her up. I live a few hours a way in Syracuse so it won't be too for us, on our end. I'm going to be a nervous wreck with her flying so long.:w00t:

I feel like an expectant mother...I have her bag packed already LOL!

Thanks again!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

aw she's so beautiful!!! congrats


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How, in a million years, could anyone resist that adorable face. She is just too darn cute!!!

Congratulations.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, Wow, Wow, Effie is positively precious. Congratulations!!!!!!:chili::aktion033::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOO!!!! what wonderful news !!!! a big CONGRATS to you 

I am so happy for you and can't wait until she comes to your arms. I LOVE her name. That was the name of my bunny rabbit when I was 4  awwwwh I always loved my Effie. She lived with me for good years. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Purple-peep said:


> I'm so excited that I had to share our good news!:chili:
> 
> After many months of searching, we've found a little girl for us.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...what a little cutie pie!!!!


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow!!! She is beautiful. Congratulations. The Koean maltese are so distinctively beautiful.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That malt is a little sweetheart! Congraulations !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwww:wub:she's adorable, when does she get here?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations what a gorgeous little girl and i love her name. I can't wait to watch her grow up on SM. The korean malts are just beautiful.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my, she sure is perfection:wub:. If you get her home and change your mind I'll take her Just think about it


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats :wub: awwwwwwwww she is beautiful~


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations she is a real baby doll face....


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, what a DARLING little girl! :wub: Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats!!! She's so cute:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

to your sweet little girl! She really looks gorgeous!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! She's beautiful.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

congratulations . .I am so thrilled for you to be getting a sunnydale baby . .I have nothing but great memories of my dealings with shinyoung . . . OMG I am having puppy fever just thinking about it . .wait, thank goodness I do have a puppy hahahahaha. I will definitely let SeRi know about Effie . . . .OMG I am sooo very happy for you . . .she is pure perfection . . I have been drooling about her for a while now . . . :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I had to look back to find out about your new siggy picture with two fluffs in it. I'm so thrilled for you! Effie is just as beautiful as a pup can be. You will have a gorgeous set of Malts with her addition to your family. I can't wait to hear stories of Effie and Libby interacting and to see pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, I missed this too.
Congratulations! She's beautiful:wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats! She is darling with such a sweet face : )


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations she is a little doll face...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh My! Effie is soooo precious!:wub:....CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------

